# Señorita después de casada



## arbizu83

Buenas tardes,

A ver quién me puede ayudar con esta duda del empleo del castellano. 

El término Señorita, se deja de emplear el día que la misma contrae matrimonio, pasando a ser Señora.

Mi duda es: ¿Se vuelve a utilizar la denominación de Señorita si la Señora se termina divorciando?

Muchas gracias.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno creo que esto más que lingüística es cultura.

En México puedes ver una señora de 35 años con dos hijos en el carro, y aún así le llamamos señorita. 

Como un chiste que escuché, en México todas las mujeres son señoritas y todos los hombres (con traje) licenciados. 

Por ejemplo según lo que yo sé dejas de ser señorita en cuanto tienes una relación sexual, NO CUANOD TE CASAS.


----------



## Jellby

En España, creo que la distinción entre "señora" y "señorita" es de la época en la que no existía el divorcio, así que "pregunta incorrecta"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

arbizu83 said:


> Mi duda es: ¿Se vuelve a utilizar la denominación de Señorita si la Señora se termina divorciando?


No, ni siquiera si se opera la susodicha , volvera a "considerarse" señorita...es algo mu subjetivo.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## MadGato

En mi opinión el uso de señorita se utilizaba para tratar a aquellas mujeres que no se habían casado y que por tanto no habían mantenido relaciones sexuales, lo que vulgarmente se dice "soltera y entera". También era usado como un modo de adulación, pues al referirse a una mujer como señorita se le hacía ver que aparentaba poca edad.
Pero hoy día es un anacronismo y una cursilería. Si un hombre recibe tratamiento de señor desde que tiene apariencia de adulto, a una mujer se le debe dar el mismo tratamiento de señora, y señora de su propio apellido, nunca del de su marido, pues esa señora no pertenece a nadie. ¡Para un detalle de igualación de géneros que tenemos en España desde hace tantos siglos, como es que las mujeres no pierdan su filiación al casarse, no vamos ahora a perderlo por un snobismo adquirido de las películas extranjeras!
Un saludo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MadGtao tengo que volver a insitir que es por cultura, como tú la has dicho en Espeña está bien que todas sean Señoras, acá es mejor decirle Señoritas.

Como muchas mujeres dicen cuanod les dices señoras.

"¿Señora? ¡Señorita auqnue te cueste más trabajo!"
Por acá el señorita es más usado para denotar "respeto" si así se le puede llamar, auqnue claro si ya ves a una mujer de unos 50 años pues no le dices señorita.


----------



## Ouizer

Yo creo que no porque a ninguna mujer le gustaria volver a llamarse señorita, despues de haber estado casada....
Al menos yo no se de ninguna que ha cambiado su apellido de casada por el de soltera.... 

En Alemania por ejemplo es anticuado y hoy ya casi ofensivo/burlon decirle a una mujer aun cuando solo tiene 20 años "señorita", y el jefe que aun lo hace es un tieso y un cuadrado.....


----------



## mirx

Ouizer said:


> Yo creo que no porque a ninguna mujer le gustaria volver a llamarse señorita, despues de haber estado casada....
> Al menos yo no se de ninguna que ha cambiado su apellido de casada por el de soltera....
> 
> En Alemania por ejemplo es anticuado y hoy ya casi ofensivo/burlon decirle a una mujer aun cuando solo tiene 20 años "señorita", y el jefe que aun lo hace es un tieso y un cuadrado.....


 
Ouzier, en la mayoría de los países hispanos las mujeres no pierden su apellidos de solteras al contraer matrimonio, como ya lo mencionó MadGato, las mujeres no pertenecen al marido por el hecho de haberse casado y por lo tanto no adquieren el apellido del marido.

Y en referencia al respeto, en México una mujer que es señorita se siente ofendida si le llaman señora. No importa la edad que tenga, y no, una señora que está divorciada sigue siendo señora.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Actualmente en España señorita es un claro anacronismo y sólo se llama así a veces a las dependientes de El Corte Inglés, porque ni a las de Zara se les llama así.
La Vicepresidente del gobierno es soltera y no me imagino a nadie llamándola "Señorita Fernández".
Lo de Señorita si bien no ha desaparecido del todo, ya que algunas personas mayores lo usan con jóvenes que trabajan en lugares públicos( más por su juventud que por su estado civil) como azafatas o de dependientas, está en claro trance de desaparecer.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Actualmente en España señorita es un claro anacronismo y sólo se llama así a veces a las dependientes de El Corte Inglés, porque ni a las de Zara se les llama así.
> La Vicepresidente del gobierno es soltera y no me imagino a nadie llamándola "Señorita Fernández".
> Lo de Señorita si bien no ha desaparecido del todo, ya que algunas mayores lo usan con jóvenes que trabajan en lugares públicos( más por su juventud que por su estado civil) como azafatas o de dependientas, está en claro trance de desaparecer.


 
Esto es la muestra de las diferencias de cultura 

En México es todo lo contrario.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Miguelillo, es una cuestión de costumbres y una cuestión cultural. Aquí también las mujeres solteras se ofenden cuando alguien les dice "*señoras*", porque sienten que les estan diciendo que se ven "*viejas*" (hasta ahora no he conocido a una mujer que le agrade sentir que se le ve mayor de lo que es... ).

A casi todas las dependientas de las tiendas uno les llama "*señoritas*" aún cuando sean mayores, digamos, de cuarenta. Igual pasa en las instituciones con las secretarias, por ejemplo.

La enfermera coordinadora en nuestro centro tiene cuarenta y pico, e incluso es ya abuela, pero los pacientes siempre se refieren a ella como "*señorita*". Creo que como una forma más "*delicada*" de llamarla.

Ahora, en cuanto a las mujeres divorciadas, por aquí la proporción no es tan alta, pero aún así creo que se les llama "*señoras*". No tanto por una cuestión de estado civil, sino por la edad.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Miguelillo, es una cuestión de costumbres y una cuestión cultural. Aquí también las mujeres solteras se ofenden cuando alguien les dice "*señoras*", porque sienten que les estan diciendo que se ven "*viejas*" (hasta ahora no he conocido a una mujer que le agrade sentir que se le ve mayor de lo que es... ).
> 
> A casi todas las dependientas de las tiendas uno les llama "*señoritas*" aún cuando sean mayores, digamos, de cuarenta. Igual pasa en las instituciones con las secretarias, por ejemplo.
> 
> La enfermera coordinadora en nuestro centro tiene cuarenta y pico, e incluso es ya abuela, pero los pacientes siempre se refieren a ella como "*señorita*". Creo que como una forma más "*delicada*" de llamarla.
> 
> Ahora, en cuanto a las mujeres divorciadas, por aquí la proporción no es tan alta, pero aún así creo que se les llama "*señoras*". No tanto por una cuestión de estado civil, sino por la edad.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
En España la casi desaparición del "señorita" es relativamente reciente.
Más o menos hasta los años 60 del pasado siglo el uso era igual al de México, lo cual se puede comprobar en el cine o en la literatura y es por eso que las personas mayores lo siguen usando en cierta medida.
Era típico preguntar al conocer a una mujer joven ¿ Señora o Señorita?.
Ahora eso daría risa.
También era típico, hasta más tarde que los años 60, que a las maestras o profesoras en los colegios o escuelas se las llamara señorita.
Cuando yo iba al colegio en los años 70, las llamaba así.
De ello ha quedado el actual "seño" para referirse informalmente a ellas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> De ello ha quedado el actual "seño" para referirse informalmente a ellas.


 

El Seño' es mil veces utilizado aquí, más en los mercados así el despachador no tiene que estarse quebrando la cabeza si es una señora o señorita, también usan marchanta.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Aquí una "*seño*" es una señora, e incluso "con cariño" sería *señito*. Así se escucha a las animadoras de programas de televisión de mediodía llamar a las amas de casa.

Me has hecho recordar que hay mujeres (más que nada de hace un par de generaciones) que incluso precisaban luego de que uno las llamara "*señorita*": "¡*y de las antigüas*!", haciendo referencia a su castidad


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Señito ¡El mismo significado acá en México!


----------



## mirx

PABLO DE SOTO


> También era típico, hasta más tarde que los años 60, que a las maestras o profesoras en los colegios o escuelas se las llamara señorita.
> Cuando yo iba al colegio en los años 70, las llamaba así.


 
Quizá esto era igual en México, a mí no me tocó, simplemente les deciamos "maestra", hace algunos años en los colegios privados se comenzó a llamarles "miss" a la maestra. Los mismos pupilos crecieron para convertirse en estudiantes de universidad, cuyas docentes son también "miss", y hablo de jóvenes de 20 y tantos años que llaman así a sus catedráticas.



> De ello ha quedado el actual "*seño*" para referirse informalmente a ellas.


 
Estas en México son las señoras que venden en los mercados, o otro tipo de comercios informales, quizá sean señoritas pero les decimos siempre seños.

La señora de la casa, _que contrario a lo que se pueda pensar, siempre es la sirvienta y no la dueña de la casa_, también a veces es señorita pero por su puesto y quizá por su edad se llama siempre señora.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En lo de Miss, sólo he escuchado que es cuanod te refieres a las maestras del Kinder, y lñas maestras de Inglés de la primaria e inclusive de la secundaria, auqnue claro sufrirías de bastantes bromas. 

Todavía lgunos niños a sus maestras de 1º y 2º les llaman miss, pero por la costumbre que traen del kinder. 

Evidentemente esto fue cuando yo iba en estos grados. auqnue lo dle kinder sí estoy seguro ya que lo veo con mis primos pequeños.


----------



## Ouizer

bueno, en vista del exito obtenido, les deseo a todos los señores y señoritos, niñas e infantas una buena noche e infantiles inocentes
sueños


----------



## María Madrid

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Aquí también las mujeres solteras se ofenden cuando alguien les dice "*señoras*", porque sienten que les estan diciendo que se ven "*viejas*"


Eso también pasaba por aquí hace muchos años. Ahora la mayoría de las mujeres de menos de cincuenta, las que ya han nacido tras los movimientos de liberación de la mujer de los años sesenta, interpretan que cumplir años no es sinónimo de decrepitud. Que señora implica señorío, no dejar de existir socialmente. Una mujer recibe el título de "Señora Doña...." sólo por el hecho de haber acabado el bachillerato (como los hombres). Ése es el planteamiento que se ha ido haciendo hueco en las últimas décadas en este lado del Atlántico. 

Estaba muy bien usar eso de señora/señorita cuando la única misión en la vida de una mujer era buscar un marido que le diera una posición social que ella no podía conseguir por ella misma y había que dejar muy claro quíen estaba en el mercado y quién no. Una mujer de treinta años y soltera antes se consideraba una fracasada y una don nadie socialmente. Ahora es sencillamente una persona independiente que puede perfectamente haber alcanzado el éxito social y profesional. Darle por lo tanto el trato que se le daba en el siglo XIX a las jovencitas casaderas en busca de un maridito del que vivir hasta el fin de sus días no se interpreta precisamente como halagador sino como un resto de usos paternalistas y machistas. 

Como ya se ha mencionado muy acertadamente, si un hombre es un señor, una mujer también es una señora por sí misma, no necesita de un maridito a su lado para alcanzar la categoría de señora. Luego está la muy extendida percepción de que una mujer de cierta edad no es más que una "vieja". Un hombre de edad es un señor maduro. Más paternalismo/ machismo... todo tan arraigado que muchas veces se interpreta como usos culturales que no se cuestionan, pero en los últimos años se está empezando a buscar un significado más profundo a esos usos, qué hay realmente detrás y hasta qué punto están reproduciendo modelos antiguos. Tambíen es en el fondo terrible que las mujeres asocien asumir su edad con que eso sea ofensivo y prefieran que las traten como las jovencitas que evidentemente no son. 

Saludos,


----------



## Argónida

María Madrid said:


> Eso también pasaba por aquí hace muchos años. Ahora la mayoría de las mujeres de menos de cincuenta, las que ya han nacido tras los movimientos de liberación de la mujer de los años sesenta, interpretan que cumplir años no es sinónimo de decrepitud. Que señora implica señorío, no dejar de existir socialmente. Una mujer recibe el título de "Señora Doña...." sólo por el hecho de haber acabado el bachillerato (como los hombres). Ése es el planteamiento que se ha ido haciendo hueco en las últimas décadas en este lado del Atlántico.
> 
> Estaba muy bien usar eso de señora/señorita cuando la única misión en la vida de una mujer era buscar un marido que le diera una posición social que ella no podía conseguir por ella misma y había que dejar muy claro quíen estaba en el mercado y quién no. Una mujer de treinta años y soltera antes se consideraba una fracasada y una don nadie socialmente. Ahora es sencillamente una persona independiente que puede perfectamente haber alcanzado el éxito social y profesional. Darle por lo tanto el trato que se le daba en el siglo XIX a las jovencitas casaderas en busca de un maridito del que vivir hasta el fin de sus días no se interpreta precisamente como halagador sino como un resto de usos paternalistas y machistas.
> 
> Como ya se ha mencionado muy acertadamente, si un hombre es un señor, una mujer también es una señora por sí misma, no necesita de un maridito a su lado para alcanzar la categoría de señora. Luego está la muy extendida percepción de que una mujer de cierta edad no es más que una "vieja". Un hombre de edad es un señor maduro. Más paternalismo/ machismo... todo tan arraigado que muchas veces se interpreta como usos culturales que no se cuestionan, pero en los últimos años se está empezando a buscar un significado más profundo a esos usos, qué hay realmente detrás y hasta qué punto están reproduciendo modelos antiguos. Tambíen es en el fondo terrible que las mujeres asocien asumir su edad con que eso sea ofensivo y prefieran que las traten como las jovencitas que evidentemente no son.
> 
> Saludos,


 

Efectivamente, no creo que se trate únicamente de una cuestión de costumbre, sino del reflejo de unos (afortunados) cambios sociales y del fruto de la reflexión acerca del porqué del uso de unos determinados apelativos.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Ya puestos, lanzo una pregunta. Ante un carta comercial dirigida a una mujer de la que desconoces la edad y no has tenido contacto telefònico ni de ningún tipo, es decir: ella desconoce vuestra existencia en el más absoluto sentido de la palabra ¿como os dirigiis a ella o como os gustaria que se dirigieran a vosotras? ¿Srta? Sra? ¿El nombre a secas?

Srta. Marta:

Sra. Marta:

Marta:


----------



## Ouizer

Si te dirijes a mi por escrito, me dices por favor Estimada Sra. talcual - usando mi apellido... 

Creo que la costumbre alemana de corresponder con toda gente que uno no conoce para nada o tanto como para tutearse / usar una manera de mas confianza, (no obstante la edad!!) es la mas apropiada:  

Sehr geehrte Frau Weiss = Muy estimada Sra. Blanco..... queda siempre bien. (La muy estimada Sra. Blanco puede tener 19, 50, ser soltera, casada o divorciada) 

Cuando uno se conoce algo mejor - y se lleva bien con esa persona..... se puede escribir Querida Sra. Blanco o Hola Sra. Blanco!!!


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

En el ámbito profesional, cuando se trata de una primera carta formal a alguien que no conozco de nada, yo personalmente utilizo siempre *Sra.* Nunca me he planteado escribir _Srta._ Ni _Srto_. Después, en la mayoría de correspondencia (no toda) para gente con la que tengo un trato más fluído, solemos eludirnos los _títulos_.

Personalmente no me molesta que no antepongan ni Sra. ni Srta., sobretodo si es una carta que no se dirige a mí como profesional (las típicas _llegan las rebajas_, _vuelve el ciclo cine y jamón_, _tenemos una promoción_ o _has ganado un regalo_), en la que me tutean y en general siguen un estilo más directo. Si se trata de cartas con un estilo más formal (típicamente las facturas del banco, buaaa...), yo prefiero la opción _Sra. Marta López_, aunque no sepan si estoy casada ni mi edad.

Estoy de acuerdo con María Madrid y con Argónida. 

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Supongo que cada uno usará una fórmula, pero yo siempre uso Srta. y en mi trabajo es lo más normal en cartas o comunicaciones formales. Nunca se me ha quejado nadie, así que supongo que no importará tanto ¿no?.

Por cierto, leí por ahí (y si lo he entendido mal, lo siento) lo de Sra. Doña. Sólo quería comentar que los dos términos no se usan juntos (ni Sr. Don tampoco). O bien decimos Doña Paquita Pérez o Sra/Srta. Pérez.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ya puestos, lanzo una pregunta. Ante un carta comercial dirigida a una mujer de la que desconoces la edad y no has tenido contacto telefònico ni de ningún tipo, es decir: ella desconoce vuestra existencia en el más absoluto sentido de la palabra ¿como os dirigiis a ella o como os gustaria que se dirigieran a vosotras? ¿Srta? Sra? ¿El nombre a secas?
> 
> Srta. Marta:
> 
> Sra. Marta:
> 
> Marta:


Señorita se puede usar con el nombre o el apellido, pero señora ha de usarse *exclusivamente* con el apellido. Para el nombre se usa doña. "La señora Manolita" puede quedar muy gracioso en una zarzuela de chulapos de Lavapiés, pero es un uso incorrecto. 

¿Le diriges una carta, pero ignoras su apellido? Personalmente yo intentaría conseguirlo para dirigirme a ella como Estimada Señora Pérez (o lo que sea). 

Por otra parte tampoco es adecuado empezar una carta diciendo "Doña Marta:", sino con fórmulas como "Muy Señora mía" o "Estimada Señora Pérez". Las sugerencias de "querida" u "hola" no son encabezamientos adecuados en España para una perfecta desconocida. Por supuesto en promociones publicitarias del tipo "Has ganado un DVD, llama a este número y te decimos cómo recogerlo" enviadas por empresas sospechosas, tutean, te llaman por tu nombre etc. Es otro tipo de carta muy ajeno a los usos "serios".

Antpax: Señor Don/ Señora Doña no es en absoluto incorrecto, siempre y cuando vayan con el nombre completo, claro. Al contrario, es lo mínimo que es cualquier adulto en este país. Luego además se puede ser Excelentísimo Señor Don, o Ilustrísimo Señor Don, etc. En la entrada de señor del DRAE también se comenta, como acabo de comprobar para mi sorpresa.

Para quien le interese el tema de los tratamientos en España.

Saludos,


----------



## Grizlyk

He leido todo pero todavia tengo una duda. Les doy a todos un exemplo muy sencillo:

Usted (no depende del sexo) mientras paseando por la calle, ve a una mujer dejando caer su echarpe. Ella sigue su camino sin haber notado la perdida. Usted recoge ese echarpe y alcanza a la mujer para devolverselo.

Como va usted a dirigirse a ella?  Por supuesto no se sabe ni estado social, ni siquiera la edad de la mujer. Pero se ve linda y le parece bastante joven (menos que 30). Senora o senorita.

Y una pregunta para las mujeres. Que tratamiento prefieren? En casos como mi exmeplo o en algunos otros.

Disculpo por falta de acentos.


----------



## mirx

Grizlyk said:


> He leido todo pero todavia tengo una duda. Les doy a todos un exemplo muy sencillo:
> 
> Usted (no depende del sexo) mientras paseando por la calle, ve a una mujer dejando caer su echarpe. Ella sigue su camino sin haber notado la perdida. Usted recoge ese echarpe y alcanza a la mujer para devolverselo.
> 
> Como va usted a dirigirse a ella? Por supuesto no se sabe ni estado social, ni siquiera la edad de la mujer. Pero se ve linda y le parece bastante joven (menos que 30). Senora o senorita.
> 
> Y una pregunta para las mujeres. Que tratamiento prefieren? En casos como mi exmeplo o en algunos otros.
> 
> Disculpo por falta de acentos.


 
En ese tipo de situaciones esporádicas normalmente se omiten los títulos, si la persona es joven y de apariencia relajada, lo más normas es decir simplemente, "Disculpa, se te cayó el pañuelo".

La verdad no me imagino diciéndole señorita a alguien en ese tipo de encuentros, sin embargo, si que le diría señora si aparenta tener hijos.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Me parece, que por acá seguramente los hombres le dirían "señorita", y no descarto para nada la opción de Mirx...
A mi, en lo particular, me gustaria que me dijesen señora, e incluso si en esa situación, yo soy quien recoge el echarpe, le diría señora.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## arbizu83

Buenas tardes,

Me alegro de que haya suscitado tanto debate enriquecedor mi Post. Me habéis sido de gran ayuda.

Muchísimas gracias a todos los participantes.

Saludos.

Ángel


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Grizlyk said:


> He leido todo pero todavia tengo una duda. Les doy a todos un exemplo muy sencillo:
> 
> Usted (no depende del sexo) mientras paseando por la calle, ve a una mujer dejando caer su echarpe. Ella sigue su camino sin haber notado la perdida. Usted recoge ese echarpe y alcanza a la mujer para devolverselo.
> 
> Como va usted a dirigirse a ella? Por supuesto no se sabe ni estado social, ni siquiera la edad de la mujer. Pero se ve linda y le parece bastante joven (menos que 30). Senora o senorita.
> 
> Y una pregunta para las mujeres. Que tratamiento prefieren? En casos como mi exmeplo o en algunos otros.
> 
> Disculpo por falta de acentos.


 
Hace poco me pasó algo parecido, a una mujer que por detrás me parecía de unos cincuenta años se le cayeron unos papeles y yo le dije ¡Señora! y la traté de usted.
Si hubiera sido una mujer más joven, digamos que de treinta o menos le hubiera dicho ¡disculpa! o ¡perdona! sin ningún tratamiento y la habría tratado de tú.
Cuando se dio la vuelta para recoger los papeles, me percaté de que era más joven de lo que creía y pensé que a lo mejor le había sorprendido que le dijera ¡señora!
Ciertamente en esas edades en la treintena y en la cuarentena  a veces surgen dudas sobre el tratamiento porque a alguien el tú le puede parecer mal y a otras les puede molestar el usted con el correspondiente señora
De todos modos, para la mayoría de la gentetodo esto no es tan importante.
Seguramente a la chica a la que devolví los papeles caídos lo que le importó fue recuperar los papeles y lo de ¡señora! para ella sólo fue una anécdota.


----------



## Grizlyk

Gracias a todos!  Y una pequena pregunta mas. 

Como sucede que una mujer pueda sentirse insultada por "senorita"? 

Entiendo que "senora" es un tratamiento formalmente mas adecuado en algunas circunstancias, pero, a mi me parece que "senorita" no comprende implicitamente ningun dosis del irrespeto aunque demuestra el estado amistoso de hablante y la atraccion de esa mujer, a quien se dirige.

O no es asi?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Grizlyk said:


> Gracias a todos!  Y una pequena pregunta mas.
> 
> Como sucede que una mujer pueda sentirse insultada por "senorita"?
> 
> Entiendo que "senora" es un tratamiento formalmente mas adecuado en algunas circunstancias, pero, a mi me parece que "senorita" no comprende implicitamente ningun dosis del irrespeto aunque demuestra el estado amistoso de hablante y la atraccion de esa mujer, a quien se dirige.
> 
> O no es asi?


 
En España no es que sea un insulto, pero es algo anticuado, cursi, un poco ridículo y se puede usar con tono irónico, excepto a trabajadoras de lugares públicos donde es aceptable, especialmente si quien lo dice es una persona mayor.
Pero si un joven le dice a una desconocida por la calle señorita, esta pensaría o que es un chalado o que está de broma.
Si quien lo dice es un guiri, un extranjero se entendería que estudió español con un manual anticuado y sería más aceptable que si lo dijera un joven español.


----------



## María Madrid

Grizlyk said:


> demuestra el estado amistoso de hablante y la atraccion de esa mujer, a quien se dirige.


¿Por qué das por hecho que una mujer tenga que sentirse halagada porque *cualquier* hombre (tenga éste el aspecto que tenga) se dirija a ella remarcando el hecho de que ella le parece atractiva? Estamos en el siglo XXI, no en el XIX. 

¿Por qué no se sentiría halagado un hombre si una mujer con edad para ser su madre, escaso pelo y barriga prominente le hace saber que le parece atractivo? Pues eso mismo. Lo que pasa es que las mujeres no hacemos esas cosas. 

Tratar a una mujer de entrada no como se trataría a un igual sino haciendo hincapié en su condición de objeto sexual (que es lo que implica esa demostración de atracción que tú mencionas) es absolutamente improcedente en estos tiempos y en un entorno occidental. En un prostíbulo supongo que quedará incluso amable. En un ligódromo puede tener su punto en un momento dado. En una reunión de negocios, no. Saludos,


----------



## Grizlyk

María Madrid said:


> ¿Por qué das por hecho que una mujer tenga que sentirse halagada porque *cualquier* hombre (tenga éste el aspecto que tenga) se dirija a ella remarcando el hecho de que ella le parece atractiva? Estamos en el siglo XXI, no en el XIX.
> 
> ¿Por qué no se sentiría halagado un hombre si una mujer con edad para ser su madre, escaso pelo y barriga prominente le hace saber que le parece atractivo? Pues eso mismo. Lo que pasa es que las mujeres no hacemos esas cosas.
> 
> Tratar a una mujer de entrada no como se trataría a un igual sino haciendo hincapié en su condición de objeto sexual (que es lo que implica esa demostración de atracción que tú mencionas) es absolutamente improcedente en estos tiempos y en un entorno occidental. En un prostíbulo supongo que quedará incluso amable. En un ligódromo puede tener su punto en un momento dado. En una reunión de negocios, no. Saludos,


 
Uff Hay mucho que reacionar. Tan dificil... 

No he dicho nada de las mujeres (de cualquier edad) halagadas por este tipo de tratamiento, no? Solo he preguntado de contenido insultante. Son las cosas distintas, por lo menos todavia creo que eso es asi.

No pregunto, por supuesto, que pasa en los prostibulos, ni tampoco en la esfera de negocios. Me interesa la situacion en la calle donde un hombre se dirige a una mujer por primera y por tanto ultima vez. No se encontraran de nuevo nunca. Por que el no puede expresar un poco su alegria de ver a ella tan hermosa?

Lo que ha escrito usted de una anciana es, por cierto, una anecdota. Pero la situacion hasta tan curiosa no me resultaria ofensiva. Imagino... 

No voy a empezar a discutir todo lo que ha escrito de nuestros tiempos, entorno occidental, etc. (derechos -> democracia -> homre = mujer )
No es lugar para esto.

Mauchisimas gracias por su respuesta Maria!
Si en Espana "senorita" generalmente suena mal, pues, esta bien. Ya lo conozco. Solo pregunto de las razones.

Yo hago tales cuestiones en parte porque en Rusia tenemos la situacion completamente diferente, incluso unico. Tratamos a otros de manera siguente (en casos cuando usamos estos "titulos"):

Si es un hombre -> hombre
mujer -> mujer
muchacha -> muchacho
abuelo -> abuelo
...... -> ......

Por eso, no dudo que a una mujer le gusta mucho, en lugar mas intimo de su corazon, cuando a ella se dirigen como si tuviera 15 anos menos.

Gracias! Maria. Pablo.


----------



## María Madrid

El tema se está desviando. En cualquier caso la respuesta a tus preguntas está en los mensajes anteriores. Si no lo entiendes, lo lamento. Repito que estamos en el siglo XIX y una mujer no va por la calle para ser sujeta al escrutinio de los desconocidos por los que ella no ha demostrado el más mínimo interés, y que enciman pretenden que eso la halague. Si no ves que eso es machismo puro y duro, qué quieres que te diga. Si llevaras aguantando "requiebros", piropos y ordinarieces desde los doce años, entenderías hasta qué punto son agobiantes y variantes de esa misma actitud machista lo que tú eufemísticamente llamas "expresar un poco su alegria al ver que ella es tan hermosa". Lo que tú te crees que siente una mujer en lo más íntimo de su corazón ante tus palabras no significa que sea lo que tú imaginas. 

Los usos habituales del término creo que han quedado ya suficientemente claros. Saludos,


----------



## javier8907

María Madrid said:


> Repito que estamos en el siglo XIX y



¡Ahí va!, si estamos aún en el diecinueve, y yo asustado con el efecto 2000...

Hombre, a mí no me parece ofensivo dejar caer algo como "hermosa" o "linda", en todo caso fuera de lugar según la situación, pero no es como si te dijeran "te viá comer tó lo negro, chocho", me parece a mí.

No me parece tampoco que el trato de "señorita" sea de objeto sexual, sino una división en dos grupos, que varían de un lugar a otro, y que están relacionadas con "la juventud" y "la edad adulta", pero que no implican ni una diferencia de categoría ni de estatus por el cambio de trato, sino el paso natural de uno a otro, sin que eso signifique tener más o menos respeto a esa mujer.

Por cierto, a pesar de lo dicho, aun siendo joven me siento incapaz de tratar de señora a una chavala de 20 años. Hasta el momento siempre le hablaría de tú, pero no sé cómo me las vería si tuviese que trabajar en hostelería...


----------



## Grizlyk

Gracias Javier, Maria.

Cada vez que leo los comentarios de Maria me parece que se trata no de "senorita" pero de una abierta maldicion. De verdad es asi?

Maria, y hay otros tratamientos excepto "senora" que no se molestan a usted? O "senora" es tambien la demuestra de machismo pero no es tan puro y duro como otras? 


Javier, puede usted decir de que manera suele dirigirse a un hombre/una mujer que esta a distancia? Con que titulo atraeria su atencion cuando esta persona no ve a usted?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mirx

Grizlyk said:


> Javier, puede usted decir de que manera suele dirigirse a un hombre/una mujer que esta a distancia? Con que titulo atraeria su atencion cuando esta persona no *lo* ve a usted?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Sin duda utilizaría "señorita" para personas jóvenes y "señora" para las que parezcan que tienen hijos.

Esta es en realidad una situación un poco incómoda porque no me imagino gritando por la calle, "señorita, señorita", parecería de película. Pero si necesitara hacerlo sin duda que lo utilizaría.

Creo que lo que a María le parece machista es el expresarle a una persona *que no conoces* lo atractiva que te parece. Y no el uso de señorita o señora.

Saludos.


----------



## xnavar

Voy a intentar reconducir y poner un poco de paz.

Según la Real Academia.
Señorita:
*4. *f. Término de cortesía que se aplica a la mujer soltera.

*5. *f. Tratamiento de cortesía que se da a maestras de escuela, profesoras, o también a otras muchas mujeres que desempeñan algún servicio, como secretarias, empleadas de la administración o del comercio, etc.

Señora:
*5. *m. y f. Título que se antepone al apellido de un varón o de una mujer casada o viuda.



Como todo ello suena una tanto old fashioned, y regresando a tu pregunta, puesto que se trata de una mujer de la que sólo sabes su nombre (y no su apellido), intuyo que el trato no va a ser muy formal, po lo tanto yo encabezaría con:

Apreciada Marta

...¿Ciertamente era esa la pregunta original?


----------



## mirx

xnavar said:


> Apreciada Marta
> 
> ...¿Ciertamente era esa la pregunta original?


 
No, no lo era.

Al parecer no nos pudimos poner de acuerdo al respecto. Por mi parte digo que en México, una señora divorciada no deja de ser señora.



arbizu83 said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> A ver quién me puede ayudar con esta duda del empleo del castellano.
> 
> El término Señorita, se deja de emplear el día que la misma contrae matrimonio, pasando a ser Señora.
> 
> Mi duda es: ¿*Se vuelve a utilizar la denominación de Señorita si la Señora se termina divorciando?*
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


----------



## Argónida

Al respecto de los dos últimos mensajes, y en último extremo de la pregunta original, en ellos mismos está la clave del porqué el tratamiento "señorita" esconde una serie de implicaciones machistas y anticuadas: ¿por qué se considera necesario, e incluso el diccionario así lo recoge, establecer un tratamiento diferente para las mujeres en función de su estado civil y no así para los hombres? Las que "renegamos" del término "señorita" lo hacemos por eso, porque no queremos que se nos etiquete en función de si estamos casadas, solteras, viudas, divorciadas, arrejuntadas o viviendo en comuna, sino simplemente por ser personas. "Señora", pues, es el término equivalente al que se usa con los varones sin considerar su estado civil.

P.D.: Como el factor "edad" también aparece en algunos de los mensajes, comento que donde yo vivo existe un tratamiento informal para la gente joven que no hace distinción de sexos ni tiene nada que ver con el estado civil: "muchacho/a". En el caso de la persona a la que se le cae algo por la calle, nos dirigiríamos a ella así "¡Muchacho/muchacha..." si es joven, y "¡Señor/señora..." o simplemente "¡Oiga...! si pasa de cierta edad.


----------



## regia22

Señorita se puede usar despues de casa si aun no tiene hijos.
Creo que cuando se casa y tiene hijos es Señora.

Yo a todas les digo Señorita por respeto y unas se rien .


----------



## María Madrid

Ya que se han mencionado mis palabras me gustaría matizar conceptos que creo que se han mezclado aunque no era esa mi intención y quizá no he sido lo suficientemente clara.

*Tratamiento por escrito*: Donde corresponda tratar a un hombre como señor es perfectamente adecuado y, al menos en España, preferible, dadas las connotaciones ya mencionadas, usar su equivalente en femenino, es decir señora, independientemente de su estado civil y si ha tenido hijos o no, que eso ya me parece tremendo. Como los niños y adolescentes no suelen enviar ni recibir correspondencia comercial es evidente que los posibles tratamientos no tienen lugar. Y si un crío de catorce años recibe algo por correo en respuesta a un anuncio es evidente que la empresa que venda lo que proceda no va a llamarle de usted sino que se pondrá a su altura en cuanto a lenguaje, etc. 

*Tratamiento en persona*: Si a un crío de catorce años no se le llama señor, salvo que sea heredero al trono y similares, es evidente que tampoco procede llamar señora a una cría de la misma edad. 

En cuanto a la corrección de usar señora doña, quizá te referías Antpax a que uno no dice "Disculpe, Señora Doña Carmen Pérez, ¿me permite pasar?". En este caso tienes toda la razón, o Doña Carmen o Señora Pérez. 

En cuanto a cómo deberían interpretar las mujeres los piropos, con o sin matices, según su contenido, me permito sugerir que los interesados en el tema lo discutan en CD si les apetece. 

Saludos,


----------



## epistolario

***NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Si *Ana Pérez Santos* se casa con *José Gómez Mariano*, el nombre casado de Ana será *Ana Pérez de Gómez*, ¿verdad?  

Preguntas: 

1. Si Ana se casa a los 17 años, ¿es apropiado utilizar el título *señora* con ella? Por ejemplo: 

a) Hola, Señora Gómez! 
b) Hola, Señora Ana! 
c) Hola, Señora Ana Gómez!
d) Hola, Señora!

Pregunto eso porque una amiga española [antes de casarse] quiso que yo la llamara con el nombre. Según ella, se utiliza el título *señora* a las mujeres de la edad mediana (30+).    

2. ¿También se puede omitir la preposición *de* en el nombre de casada? 

*Ana Pérez Gómez* 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Depende del país supongo. En la actualidad, en España, una chica que se llama Ana Pérez Santos, cuando se casa se sigue llamando Ana Pérez Santos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sayah

Hola,

Yo creo que se utiliza la palabra "señora" con personas de una edad considerable (dependiendo siempre de la persona que va a hablar) no de si está casada o no. De todas formas, en España la mujer no pierde su apellido ni pasa a llamarse por el apellido del marido. Es verdad que a veces puedes escuchar:

-Es la señora Ana Pérez Santos, la mujer de José Gómes Mariano...

Pero la mujer siempre se queda con sus apellidos y se la conoce por ellos.

Sayah


----------



## Namarne

ffrancis said:


> Si *Ana Pérez Santos* se casa con *José Gómez Mariano*, el nombre casado *de casada* de Ana será *Ana Pérez de Gómez*, ¿verdad?


No es incorrecto, pero esto cada vez se emplea menos. (En mi ámbito, nada. Pero yo soy muy plebeyo.)  


> 1. Si Ana se casa a los 17 años, ¿es apropiado utilizar el título *señora* con ella?


En rigor es correcto, pero apropiado ya no tanto. 


> a) *¡*Hola, Señora Gómez!  Se le diría en plan amistoso, y con un guiño.
> b) *¡*Hola, Señora Ana!  Lo mismo.
> c) *¡*Hola, Señora Ana Gómez!  Igual.
> d) *¡*Hola, Señora!  Menos.
> 
> Pregunto eso porque una amiga española [antes de casarse] quiso que yo la llamara con el nombre. Según ella, se utiliza el título señora a las mujeres de la edad mediana (30+).


Creo que tu amiga tiene razón. (Edito: Y Sayah también.) 


> 2. ¿También se puede omitir la preposición *de* en el nombre de casada?
> *Ana Pérez Gómez*


No. Yo al menos nunca lo he visto ni oído.


----------



## kennoNeo

Hola,

en relación a "Señora" creo que por protocolo "señora2 es quien está casada y quien no es "señorita" independientemente de la edad que tenga...

El uso de "Señora" para personas de 30+ es debido a la asociacion de "señora" con la "madurez" (otros dirían vejez ) 

En cuanto a la supresion de "*de*", como bien hadicho ant... como se mantiene el nombre de soltera no se "estila" el uso de *de. *Sin embargo para las personas que aún conservan esa tradición, lo correcto es usar "*de*" quedando como:
Señora de XXXCCCVVV

espero haber aclarado


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá si está casada, es señora. Si es soltera y tiene más de equis años (para no meterme en camisa de once varas) se le llama señora. Antes, así tuviera 90 años pero fuera soltera, era señorita (las que se quedaban a vestir santos).

Legalmente, por estos rumbos, el nombre con el que nació será el mismo hasta que se muera. Sin embargo, es común que las mujeres tomen el apellido del esposo (Ana Pérez de Gómez, o Ana de Gómez) para cuestiones de salir en el periódico, por ejemplo.
Me parecen correctas y normales las opciones a), b) y d). La c) me parece muy forzada (a menos que sea Forrest Gump el que esté hablando).


----------



## Alma Shofner

Creo que si uno sabe que la mujer está casada, entonces uno le dice señora, no importa si tiene 17 o los años que tenga, es su estatus legal.
Si uno sabe que la mujer es soltera, y es joven pues no hay problema, se le dice señorita, pero cuando ya es "grandecita" ...Depende de la situación, ahí entra usos y costumbres.
Hace muchos años estuve en una junta y a una mujer "entradita en años" (30's-40's) y soltera otra mujer (mal intencionada) le preguntó "¿señora o señorita?" y ella contestó: "ciudadana".
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ffrancis said:


> Si *Ana Pérez Santos* se casa con *José Gómez Mariano*, el nombre casado de Ana será *Ana Pérez de Gómez*, ¿verdad?
> Si, por acá se usa de esa forma.
> 
> Preguntas:
> 
> 1. Si Ana se casa a los 17 años, ¿es apropiado utilizar el título *señora* con ella? Por ejemplo:
> 
> a) Hola, Señora Gómez! Si, así tenga 15, se le diría señora...formalmente.
> b) Hola, Señora Ana! igual
> c) Hola,Señora Ana Gómez! menos común, aunque correcto suena forzado.
> d) Hola, Señora! Si, no suena mal...pero extremadamente formal.
> 
> Pregunto eso porque una amiga española [antes de casarse] quiso que yo la llamara con el nombre. Según ella, se utiliza el título *señora* a las mujeres de la edad mediana (30+).
> Esto es correcto, a las mujeres despues de cierta edad las llaman de señora, por ejemplo a mi, desde que tenía más o menos unos 30 años me comenzaron a decir señora, personas que desconocian si yo era casada o no...
> 
> 2. ¿También se puede omitir la preposición *de* en el nombre de casada?
> 
> *Ana Pérez Gómez*
> Lo he escuchado en algunas oportunidades, muy poco, y no me parece correcto.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## bb008

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Hace poco me pasó algo parecido, a una mujer que por detrás me parecía de unos cincuenta años se le cayeron unos papeles y yo le dije ¡Señora! y la traté de usted.
> Si hubiera sido una mujer más joven, digamos que de treinta o menos le hubiera dicho ¡disculpa! o ¡perdona! sin ningún tratamiento y la habría tratado de tú.
> Cuando se dio la vuelta para recoger los papeles, me percaté de que era más joven de lo que creía y pensé que a lo mejor le había sorprendido que le dijera ¡señora!
> Ciertamente en esas edades en la treintena y en la cuarentena a veces surgen dudas sobre el tratamiento porque a alguien el tú le puede parecer mal y a otras les puede molestar el usted con el correspondiente señora
> De todos modos, para la mayoría de la gentetodo esto no es tan importante.
> Seguramente a la chica a la que devolví los papeles caídos lo que le importó fue recuperar los papeles y lo de ¡señora! para ella sólo fue una anécdota.


 

Hola

Esto es algo contrario a tu anécdota, pero la chica se ofendió por que le dicen "Señorita" y en el que aflora un doble sentido. 

Una compañera de estudio tuvo una discusión con un compañero de la misma clase, estaba allí y presencié esto:

El: ¡Discúlpeme Señoritaaa! (muy marcado)
Ella: ¡Señoritaaa es tu madre! (muy marcado)

Saludos.-


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, acá ninguna madre puede ser señorita, porque también se aplica a las mujeres vírgenes.


----------



## rocioteag

Vaya hilo mas interesante!!!!

Sobre todo en cuanto al tratamiento en muchos lugares...

Es relativamente reciente el que una mujer mantenga sus apellidos de soltera una vez casada, es mas, inclusive en el registro civil, se les apremiaba para poner el DE despues del apellido paterno.... y era y es todavia normal, que se le conozca a la señora por el apellido del marido...

Y en documentos oficiales, una vez que enviudas (me consta por mi madre)  despues del apellido paterno, se pone el vd de (viuda de) ...

Asi, mi madre ya octogenaria... despues de casada SIEMPRE fue la Señora Téllez (omitiendo el DE) .... y ahora es Viuda de Tellez...y las suegras de mis hermanos, siempre igual son DE.... 

Mis cuñadas, todas de mi rodada (40's) son DE  y mi hermana, mas joven, tambien es DE.... o sencillamente el apellido del marido y así se les conoce , al menos en el circulo escolar  de sus respectivos hijos.....en el ámbito profesional mantienen su apellido de soltera...

Las madres de las compañeras de mi hija (de 11 años)... a todas las conozco como LA MAMA DE... o por su nombre de pila... en muchos casos, SRA. XXX (el apellido del marido) y mira que son gentes bastante jóvenes....

Es curioso, al menos por estas latitudes, que "pierdes" tu identidad una vez casada y con hijos pues tiendes a "desaparecer" como persona individual..... y solo en el ámbito profesional... sigues siendo TU con nombre y apellidos, seas señora o señorita...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Perdona, 
 
No puedo leer 55 mensajes sobre este tema. ¿Alguien ha aclarado sobre Una duda que tengo ?
 
Una mujer que tiene 79 años que nunca se ha casado, ¿A ella, debo llamar señorita ? 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Perdona,
> 
> No puedo leer 55 mensajes sobre este tema. ¿Alguien ha aclarado sobre Una duda que tengo ?
> 
> Una mujer que tiene 79 años que nunca se ha casado, ¿A ella, debo llamar señorita ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


No, sería señora...
Hace algún tiempo atras, se le llamaba señorita a esas mujeres muy mayores, que no se casaron...pero en la actualidad, como se ha dicho en este hilo, se les dice señora, desde mas o menos unos 30 años.

saludos Sr.Hiro.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ROSANGELUS said:


> No, sería señora...
> Hace algún tiempo atras, se le llamaba señorita a esas mujeres muy mayores, que no se casaron...pero en la actualidad, como se ha dicho en este hilo, se les dice señora, desde mas o menos unos 30 años.
> 
> saludos Sr.Hiro.


 
 
Muchas gracias, 
 
Yo, personalmente, prefiero llamar “señorita” a una mujer que tenga 39
años, pero depende.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Yo, personalmente, prefiero llamar “señorita” a una mujer que tenga 39
> años, pero depende.


Depende de que Hiro, me gustaría conocer tu punto de vista...

saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ROSANGELUS said:


> Depende de que Hiro, me gustaría conocer tu punto de vista...
> 
> saludos


 
¡ Depende de ??? !!!  Tengo miedo de que borraría 
mi mensaje la moderadora !!
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## kennoNeo

Bueno Hiro

con esa explicación lo dices todo...

Yo es España siempre la diría "Señora", si bien una compañera de trabajo de esa edad no hace más que decirme "No, Señora no. Soy Señorita y a mucha honrra".

Así es que ya ves... no solo depende de "lo que no pones para que no te borren el mensje los moderadores" sino de la persona a la que te refieras/dirijas.

Un saludo.

Muy buen hilo, hay muuuuuuuuchas acepciones/modos de decir y pensar en "señora/señorita"


----------



## Alma Shofner

Si la mujer es soltera y tiene 80 años y quiere ser llamada señorita, no veo porque no.
Yo creo que eso de llamar a las mujeres señora o señorita no depende ni de la edad ni de si son virgenes o no, sino de los usos y costumbres del lugar.

En los pueblos chicos, si una mujer se conservó soltera y virgen, se le dice señorita.

En las ciudades grandes, donde casi ni se conoce la gente, uno estima que es una señora, si no casada, viuda o divorciada, por la edad (a la de 80 años) y lo primero que uno diría es señora.

Si es algo oficial, lo indicado es llamarlas ciudadanas.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Con el último resumen de Alma: *depende *pensamos que se puede cerrar el hilo.

Gracias a todos por su participación.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

